# Not sexually active



## turningscottish (May 25, 2012)

I am a 23 year old female and feel like there is no one I can talk too about this. I have tried before, but no one ever understands me. I as well find myself not capable of understanding the average human. I am a virgin, and find no desire to have sex with anyone. I'm not sexually attracted to females, but I find Men so disgusting that I feel ill at the thought of being with one. I don't have an abusive past and I am a happy person....but this part of me bothers me everyday. I don't understand why I am this way. I just can't seem to explain it to myself. I love being single, but I can't find anyone to relate to. I feel like there is something wrong with me, that I am just strange or something, because I look around and see all these people being together, touching each other. I feel as though I can never be one of them. And I know that's just who I am. I just wish i could understand why. I just wish I had a friend who was like me. I just needed to find a place to vent and see if there was anyone else out there who felt the same way.


----------



## pitbull2591 (May 25, 2012)

Hi I am a 21 male and I can relate with not having sexual urges at times. I am not a virgin and I like sex but I don't look for it just to do it, I wanna meet someone and have a connection with. My friends are always looking to "score" with some chicks but I just wanna chill and make friends. Now with your situation being different it all depends on either personally how you have been treated by men or seen men do (not just physical but verbal and how they present themselves) and also this might be a weird question and you don't have to answer if you don't want to but do you masturbate or like the feeling of being touched down there. And do you even like being touched in general? Where your patents not the touchy kind of people or over touchy? And if this keeps bothering you (if you haven't already) see a Dr. And see if they know how to help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a mindset, that's for sure. If it develops that way, it can be undone.
Why do you find guys so disgusting?


----------



## PulchritudinousDemise (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps you're asexual.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

PulchritudinousDemise:1059975821 said:


> Perhaps you're asexual.


I was just about to say that. Beat me to it.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why do you find guys so disgusting?


I was wondering that as well...:blank


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Why do you find guys disgusting?Do you hate men?There's nothing wrong with you wanting to be and stay single as long the desire doesn't stem from some distorted, misconception about men in general.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Like others have said before, it sounds to me like you're asexual. There's nothing wrong with that, and I know there are other people like you out there too. Hang in there!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

turningscottish said:


> I find Men so disgusting that I feel ill at the thought of being with one.


Self esteem depleted.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have no desire to be with anybody either. I don't think I'm asexual, though, because as I just said in another post a moment ago, I do have some drive, I just channel it into writing adult fiction. Erotica, I guess. And there's a LOT of it. I go through phases when my interest waxes and wanes and sometimes it's so much I put out slews of writing, night after night after night. I'm still coming down from a few months of this. It can actually be emotionally draining.

I don't know what you'd call that, exactly, but it doesn't strike me as asexual. The drive is there, but the thought of actually being with anyone just...ugh. Makes me shudder with dread.

I should clarify that when I write, I do not write about myself. It's characters I've created. I loathe the very thought of writing any fiction about myself.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm 22 and also have no desire to have sex. However, I do have sort of "crushes" on people. Like, I think some men (and even some women) are gorgeous. And I love cuddling or hugging people, but I would never want to have sex with any of them. When I see a guy and think "wow, he's really gorgeous," I'm not looking at his penis... I hate penis and I hate vagina.

So if I found someone I really loved, it might be nice to marry them and do fun things with them, if we were somehow compatible. But if that person would require sex from me, it would very likely be a deal breaker. I'd have to worship someone to make that sacrifice. I really don't want to do it.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont think im _asexual,_ but i definately have a low drive. Id have to really be into someone to want to go thee. Not just do it for the sake of doing it.

I like the idea of being with someone more than actually being with them. Hell Id rather work our or watch tv, or write lol. Tehuti hit the nail on the head, I go through phases where I write all these "dirty stories" and thats how I get my kicks. I too find it hard to invision myself in a situation like that though. Maybe it's a self esteem thing who knows.



> When I see a guy and think "wow, he's really gorgeous," I'm not looking at his penis... I hate penis and I hate vagina.


LOL! sounds familiar


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, I'd definitely recommend researching asexuality. There are several online communities in which you might be able to talk to other people who have experienced similar things to you, and that can only be beneficial. 


Oh, and it really isn't appropriate to post solely in relation to the fact that she finds men disgusting, as if it's at all related to you. So don't.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe try having your sex hormone levels checked by a doctor, there may be a more serious underlying condition that may need to be treated. Sex hormone regulate much more than just sex drive and are essential for the human body to function properly.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

You might be asexual and that's fine.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

turningscottish said:


> I am a 23 year old female and feel like there is no one I can talk too about this. I have tried before, but no one ever understands me. I as well find myself not capable of understanding the average human. I am a virgin, and find no desire to have sex with anyone. I'm not sexually attracted to females, but I find Men so disgusting that I feel ill at the thought of being with one. I don't have an abusive past and I am a happy person....but this part of me bothers me everyday. I don't understand why I am this way. I just can't seem to explain it to myself. I love being single, but I can't find anyone to relate to. I feel like there is something wrong with me, that I am just strange or something, because I look around and see all these people being together, touching each other. I feel as though I can never be one of them. And I know that's just who I am. I just wish i could understand why. I just wish I had a friend who was like me. I just needed to find a place to vent and see if there was anyone else out there who felt the same way.


I remember there is a term for this behavior,something must have happened in your life,you may not even remember.
Can you socialize with guys,be friends with hem,have you ever kissed a guy??


----------

